# Instrument cluster swap between a 93 (w/ tach) and a 91 (w/o tach) NEED HELP



## Khorne (Dec 11, 2003)

Ok, here is my crazy situation. I went to a U-Pull-It yard and found me an intrument cluster that has a tach. now, here is the thing, I want to swap the clusters, and here are my dilemas. First some info, My car is a manual, and i'm pretty convinced that the car I got the cluster out of was a manual as well (really tattered where things SHOULD have been for a manual) so then again assume the worst and that it could of been an auto. 

1) the 93 panel has no place for the speedometer cable, and yet, my 91 panel requires it. What do I do to make this work? and what do i do with the cable if I end up swapping?
2) IS it even possible to do this switch. I was looking at some of the differences, and it seems that there are lights for things that I don't even have such as cruise control, OD off, and something called P2. Apparently whatever that was, the car i pulled the cluster out of had all these features due to the wires that are still in that place (i clipped it by the wires out instead of pulling the connectors out)

Any help in the wiring of this monstrosity PLEASE! I'd love to get this tach in.
I can easily post pictures of the clusters if that would be of any help.
thanks,


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

From my past experience, these may be different and not interchangeable. Do a search and you will find a few threads on this same issue.


----------



## Khorne (Dec 11, 2003)

yeah, seems that there isn't much that can be done... I looked through some more threads and it seems that people are only exchanging one for another of the same, either mechanical, or electrical. I have yet to find one with both. soooo... I think I will either take it back (which they allowed me to do) or try selling it on Ebay. Anybody interested in a pulled '93 sentra electric instrument cluster w/ tach for 15.00 bucks or so, please PM me, otherwise I'm gonna ditch it. I'll post a picture of it later, or make a new thread for those interested perhaps, so anybody interested can get info. I'll say this though, AS IS. I just want to get rid of it if I can't do anything with it.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

I heard someone swapped a mechanical for an electrical one. Supposedly it can be done, not sure on what parts you need to steal though


----------



## Khorne (Dec 11, 2003)

Alright, so there is hope! lol, ill keep it for a while longer then, or at least until I figure it out, or someone gives me thier interest in buying it.


----------

